# Am I entiteled for Medicare as a temporary resident?



## masterofdisaster (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey there 

I am applying for a DeFacto Visa with my partner and was just wondering, whether I will be entiteled for Medicare benefits or whether I will need to get a individual health cover.
Sorry, that's probably a rather stupid question.....

Thanks for helping me in advance


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

Once you have applied for partner visa you will be eligible for Medicare. You'll receive a temporary Medicare that entitles you to most benefits. I'm not exactly sure why the entitlements are so best to call Medicare or pop in there when you have received your application acknowledgement letter from DIAC.

Also bear in mind alot of Australian private health funds will not cover temporary residents.


----------



## masterofdisaster (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for your reply , I just had another look and I am entiteled for some Medicare benefits, god knows what some means.....
I would prefer not to get private cover anyway, since I will be studying full time and that will cost enough money as it is....
Thanks again


----------



## Vyktoria (Aug 18, 2011)

masterofdisaster said:


> Thanks for your reply , I just had another look and I am entiteled for some Medicare benefits, god knows what some means.....
> I would prefer not to get private cover anyway, since I will be studying full time and that will cost enough money as it is....
> Thanks again


Australia takes care of its people thank goodness and it's good to know if we get sick we can go to the doctor without worry of going bankrupt! Can't tell I'm from the US lol.


----------

